# Spinnen/Insekten im PC Gehäuse. Schutz?

## slick

Vorab, das ist kein Scherz, sondern durchaus ernst gemeint!

Ich möchte gern meinen Allround-/Fileserver in den Keller stellen. Dieser hat ein handelsübliches PC Gehäuse. Gelegentlich hatte ich schonmal Spinnen (-netze) in PC Gehäusen (an versch. Standorten), insbesondere hier im Keller ist jedoch eine subjektiv hohe Spinnen-/Insektendichte. Der Keller ist trocken, aber die Viecher sammeln sich immer an dunklen warmen Orten. Also ist mit Invasion des warmen PC zu rechnen. 

Welche Maßnahmen zum Schutz vor Spinnen/Wanzen/"Kellerinsekten" etc. empfehlen sich? 

Idee 1) Gehäuse möglichst luftdicht abkleben

- vermutlich thermische Probleme (trotz kühlem Keller)

- nicht jede Öffnung läßt sich gut abkleben

Idee 2) (Stoff-) Sack oder Beutel um PC (z.B. Kissenbezug / feines Insektennetz)

- je nach "Porengröße" des Stoffes entweder nur mittelmäßiger Schutz oder vermutlich thermisches Problem

- evt. auch vermehrtes "verkleben" mit Staub an Lüftungsöffnungen (Effekt eines Staubsaugerbeutel) -> häufige Kontrolle/Reinigung notwendig

Idee 3) spezielles (luft-/staubdichtes) Industriegehäuse

- k.A. ob es sowas in der passenden Größe gibt

- vermutlich zu kostspielig

Idee 4) Rechner in Öl o.ä. versenken

- fällt aus wegen "will ich nicht"

Idee 5) (Holz-) Kiste mit feinen "Filteröffnungen" um den PC bauen (Prinzip: umgekehrtes Terrarium)

- vermutlich auch wieder thermisches Problem, außer man setzt aktive Komponenten ein (Lüfter)

- wird gesamt ziemlich globig und unhandlich

Eure Meinung/Idee?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Den Rechner unter ein großzügiges Moskitonetz stellen und entsprechend abdichten. Oder immer wieder mal mit Gift sprühen / als Klebestreifen am Gehäuse verlegen.....

Luftdicht abkleben würde ich von abraten...es sei denn, du willst in eine Wasserkühlung investieren.

PS: Das Moskitonetz habe ich 2 Jahre aus dem gleichen Grund in einem Holzschuppen genutzt. Lief ohne Probleme. Einfach von der Decke aus runterspannen und unten mit Gewichten verlegen.

----------

## slick

Habe gerade noch den Tipp "Damenstrumpfhose" bekommen. Sollte fein genug gegen Tierchen und grob genug für die Lüftung sein. Habe habe weder gerade eine an  :Wink: , noch vor mir, kann es also nur subjektiv als bislang pragmatischsten Ansatz einschätzen. Jemand Erfahrung damit? (im Kontext PC!  :Wink: )

----------

## AmonAmarth

also mir sagte man (oder eher frau) das es in einer strumpfhose auch recht warm werden kann. der vorschlag mit dem moskitonetz oder einem fliegengitter (als kasten mit latten aufgespannt) kommt mir doch relativ realistisch vor.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

da ich vor dem gleichen "Problem" demnächst stehe, habe ich mich mal ein wenig damit beschäftigt. 

Da deine Maschine, genau wie meine, in Zukunft im Keller stehen soll, dürfte das Problem der Temperatur eher zweitrangig sein, da du bestimmt deinen Keller auch nicht heizt, oder sehe ich das falsch (es sei denn, die Maschine soll im Heizungsraum stehen, was ich nicht wirklich präferiere).

Das Problem der Insekten würde ich dann so versuchen zu lösen, wie in diesem Beitrag #14: 

 *http://board.gulli.com/thread/1221914-problematik-feuchtigkeit-und-insekten-bei-rechner-im-keller/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wegen der Feuchtigkeit würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
> 
> da der Rechner immer wärmer als die Umgebungsluft ist wird auch kein Wasser auskondensieren. Außerdem hab ich auch noch keine Hardware rosten gesehen (sind ja auch nur edelmetalle verbaut).
> ...

 

Da könnte man(n) dann auch die Damenstrumpfhose nutzen  :Wink: 

MfG Stefan

----------

## Knieper

Die Filter für Dunstabzugshauben gibt es doch quadratmeterweise und billig in jeder Kaufhalle. Einfach das Gehäuse zerlegen und damit verkleiden? Dürfte dicht genug sein, fusselt nicht und sollte naturgemäß auch Wärme vertragen.

Bzgl. Rost: http://www.dau-alarm.de/pictures/hardware/mon-001a_k.jpg

----------

## slick

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Da deine Maschine, genau wie meine, in Zukunft im Keller stehen soll, dürfte das Problem der Temperatur eher zweitrangig sein, da du bestimmt deinen Keller auch nicht heizt

 

Naja, die Umgebungstemperatur spielt da denke kaum eine Rolle, wenn die "warmen" Komponenten ziemlich kompakt innerhalb des Gehäuse verbaut sind (und wenn man die Lüfter in der Betrachtung vernachläßigt). Das klingt immer so als würde das Gerät passiv von außen von der Umgebungstemperatur gekühlt, was sicher nicht nur minimal der Fall ist. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Die Lüfter sollten funktionieren und der Luftstrom darf nicht zu stark eingeschränkt werden. Daher würde ich subjektiv von Matten für Dunstabzugshauben absehen, da der Luftwiderstand zu hoch ist und diese für andere Lüfterleistungen ausgelegt sind. (für kleine Systeme mögen die u.U. das ein Notlösung sein) Zudem bleibt bei den Matten das Problem der Verkleidung. Nicht jeder Schlitz läßt sich sauber abdichten. Und ich möchte z.B. ungern eine Silikonwulst um das CD-ROM Laufwerk machen.

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> also mir sagte man (oder eher frau) das es in einer strumpfhose auch recht warm werden kann.

 

Ich denke hier ist der Effekt ein anderer. Nah am Körper getragen wird hier ein Wärmepolster erzeugt aufgrund dessen Strumpfhosen als wärmend empfunden werden. Das sollte bei Einsatz als "aufgespanntes Netz" eigentlich weniger der Fall sein. 

Ich denke ich werde zuerst mit den Strumpfhosen experimentieren.Last edited by slick on Fri Sep 09, 2011 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## giga89

Welche Öffnungen hat er denn? Ich kenne von meinen bisherigen Gehäusen als kritische Stellen höchstens die Öffnungen für den Luftstrom. Sofern an jedem ein Lüfter angebracht ist, könnte sich das erledigen. Im Idealfall den Lüfter so drehen, dass er nach außen pustet, sonst hast du womöglich bald noch deutlich mehr Getier im Rechner, aber darauf kommst du wohl selbst.

Kreativere Ideen fallen mir nicht ein, gegen Motten höchstens ein Lavendelkissen, gegen Vampire Knoblauch....? Was mögen Spinnen nicht? Laut Rowling Basilisken. Aber im Ernst, es muss auch irgendwelche biologischen Waffen geben, diverse Frequenzen, die die Viecher nicht leiden können oder eben Gerüche, kennst du einen Biologen?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Klar...Citronella Kerzen...! Aber davon würde ich aufgrund der Brandgefahr absehen   :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Welche Öffnungen hat er denn? Ich kenne von meinen bisherigen Gehäusen als kritische Stellen höchstens die Öffnungen für den Luftstrom.

 

Habe das Gerät noch nicht fertig zusammengestellt, möchte mir nur im Vorfeld Gedanken machen. Typische Gehäuseöffnungen eben.

Die krasseste Spinne die ich erlebt habe hatte es geschafft ihr Nest im LCD-Display der Stereoanlage (in der Garage) zu bauen und dort auch ihr klägliches Leben zu beenden. Da ist nichtmal 1mm Luft und raus bekommt man die Reste auch nicht ohne vollständiges Zerlegen des Gerätes. Daher halte ich jedes Loch/Schlitz mit >= 1 mm für potenziell Insektenfreundlich. 

Es geht auch nicht allein um Spinnen .. wann warst du das letzte Mal im Keller? Typisch sind da Asseln, Ohrenzwicker und Silberfischchen. Ich möchte keines dieser Viecher im Gerät.

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Aber im Ernst, es muss auch irgendwelche biologischen Waffen geben, diverse Frequenzen, die die Viecher nicht leiden können oder eben Gerüche, kennst du einen Biologen?

 

Falls das ernst gemeint war, das wird bei der Vielfalt der möglichen Insekten nicht ansatzweise schützen. Einziger Schutz wird ein physikalischer sein. Ansonsten könnte man natürlich auch eine um das Gerät rotierende, leistungsstarke Mikrowellenquelle installieren   :Laughing: 

----------

## Knieper

 *slick wrote:*   

> Daher würde ich subjektiv von Matten für Dunstabzugshauben absehen

 

Die, die ich meine, sind keine Matten und ziemlich dünn. Ich nehme die auch als Ersatzfilter für Abzugsschächte und dergleichen.

 *Quote:*   

> Und ich möchte z.B. ungern eine Silikonwulst um das CD-ROM Laufwerk machen.

 

Stimmt, mein Gehäuse hat eine Frontklappe über die gesamte Höhe...

----------

## giga89

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls das ernst gemeint war, das wird bei der Vielfalt der möglichen Insekten nicht ansatzweise schützen. Einziger Schutz wird ein physikalischer sein. Ansonsten könnte man natürlich auch eine um das Gerät rotierende, leistungsstarke Mikrowellenquelle installieren  

 

Falls du ein Faible für Springbrunnen hast, könntest du einen Schutzwall um den PC konstruieren, an dessen Außenseite stets Wasser hinunterfließt, eventuell mit Wasserkühlung kombinieren? Gegen Luftangriffe muss dann wohl wirklich ein Moskitonetz herhalten. Keine Sorge, letzter Beitrag dieser Art.   :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

Ihr habt hier wirklich komische Ideen vom Strumpflüfter bis zum Kerzenantrieb kann man hier ja wirklich alles lesen.  :Wink: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ansonsten könnte man natürlich auch eine um das Gerät rotierende, leistungsstarke Mikrowellenquelle installieren  

 

Es gibt Insekten denen nicht mal das was ausmacht.

Es gibt aber spezielle Gehäuse die so gebaut sind das sie keinen Staub im inneren ansammeln und diese sollten eigentlich auch insektensicher sein.

----------

## Erdie

Wo wir beim Thema sind: mein Avatar ist das Bild einer Eidechse, die bei mir im Keller herumlief. Und als stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Makroobjektivs konnte ich es nicht lassen. Allerdings paßt die  definitiv nicht durch die Schlitze meines PCs, der auch dort steht.

Wenn man genau hinsieht, erkennt man die Teppichfusseln im Unschärfebereich ..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

